# Να σώσουμε τον ελληνικό λαό από τους σωτήρες του



## somnambulist (Feb 23, 2012)

Σε πολλές γλώσσες

http://www.egs.edu/faculty/alain-badiou/articles/save-the-greeks-from-their-saviors/


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2012)

Ο Θεός να μας φυλάξει από όσους λένε ότι για όλα φταίνε οι Έλληνες και από όσους λένε ότι για τίποτα δεν φταίνε οι Έλληνες. (Ξέρω, δεν υπάρχει Θεός, τζάμπα χάνω τις ευχές μου.)


----------



## Themis (Feb 25, 2012)

Η ερώτηση "Φταίνε για όλα οι Έλληνες ή δεν φταίνε για τίποτα οι Έλληνες;" δεν είναι ερώτηση, είναι απάντηση. Επειδή ακριβώς παίρνει σαν σημασιοδοτική βάση με διακριτική αξία την - έστω εν προκειμένω - μεταφυσική έννοια "οι Έλληνες", και η καθολικότητα των μεταφυσικών εννοιών αποτελεί αντανάκλαση και ενίσχυση της μερικότητας των κοινωνικών πραγματικοτήτων. Το πρόβλημα με τις απαντήσεις βρίσκεται συχνότατα στις ερωτήσεις.


----------



## somnambulist (Feb 25, 2012)

Themis said:


> Η ερώτηση "Φταίνε για όλα οι Έλληνες ή δεν φταίνε για τίποτα οι Έλληνες;" δεν είναι ερώτηση, είναι απάντηση. Επειδή ακριβώς παίρνει σαν σημασιοδοτική βάση με διακριτική αξία την - έστω εν προκειμένω - μεταφυσική έννοια "οι Έλληνες", και η καθολικότητα των μεταφυσικών εννοιών αποτελεί αντανάκλαση και ενίσχυση της μερικότητας των κοινωνικών πραγματικοτήτων. Το πρόβλημα με τις απαντήσεις βρίσκεται συχνότατα στις ερωτήσεις.



Κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν είναι καν απάντηση, είναι ψευδοπρόβλημα. Η ερώτηση προκύπτει, και γι' αυτό εξάλλου μου άρεσε το κείμενο, από αυτήν την παράγραφο: 
Βρισκόμαστε σε ένα σημείο μη επιστροφής. Είναι επείγον να δώσουμε τη μάχη των αριθμών και τον πόλεμο των λέξεων για να αναχαιτίσουμε την ακραίο-φιλελεύθερη ρητορική του φόβου και της παραπληροφόρησης. Είναι επείγον να αποδομήσουμε τα μαθήματα ηθικής που συσκοτίζουν την πραγματική διαδικασία που εκτυλίσσεται μέσα στην κοινωνία. Είναι κάτι περισσότερο από επείγον να απομυθοποιήσουμε τη ρατσιστική εμμονή περί ελληνικής «ιδιαιτερότητας» που φιλοδοξεί να αναγάγει τον υποτιθέμενο εθνικό χαρακτήρα ενός λαού (τεμπελιά ή κατά βούληση πονηριά) σε πρωταρχική αιτία μιας κρίσης η οποία στην πραγματικότητα είναι παγκόσμια. Αυτό που μετρά σήμερα δεν είναι οι ιδιαιτερότητες, πραγματικές ή φαντασιακές, αλλά τα κοινά: η τύχη ενός λαού που θα επηρεάσει και τους άλλους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 25, 2012)

Δεδομένων των κοινωνικοπολιτικοοικονομικών συνθηκών, σαφώς και φταίνε για όλα οι Έλληνες, ποσότητα που περιλαμβάνει το πολιτικό σύστημα. Αυτή είναι πολύ διαφορετική διατύπωση από το "φταίνε για όλα όλοι οι Έλληνες". Σαφώς και δεν φταίνε όλοι οι Έλληνες, αλλά για τα προβλήματα της Ελλάδας προφανώς και δεν φταίνε οι πράσινες γλίτσες από τον Μπετελγκέζ. Εννοείται πως σε ένα πολύπλοκο σύστημα υπάρχουν πολλές παράμετροι, αλλά αυτό δεν αλλάζει τα πράγματα. Αν δεν λάβεις υπόψιν σου τις παραμέτρους, εσύ φταις. Είναι σαν να έχεις να λύσεις ένα πρόβλημα μαθηματικών, να βγαίνει λάθος και να λες ότι δεν φταις μόνο εσύ, αλλά και η πολυπλοκότητα του προβλήματος.

Αν έχεις προβλήματα επειδή χρωστάς, είναι γιατί δανείστηκες. Τα δάνεια τα πήρες εσύ, άρα εσύ φταις που δεν έκανες καλό κουμάντο. Φταίνε οι διεθνείς συγκυρίες, τα επιτόκια ή δενξερωκιεγωτιάλλο; Όχι, δεν φταίνε. Μπορεί να είναι μέρος του προβλήματος, αλλά αυτός που φταίει είσαι εσύ που δεν τα υπολόγισες. Δεν είναι εύκολη δουλειά να τα υπολογίσεις, αλλά ποια δουλειά είναι εύκολη (well, εκτός από το να είσαι ένστολος);


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2012)

Να το πω αλλιώς: εγώ είμαι τυφλός, χαζός και έχω χάσει και την αφή μου. Κάθομαι λοιπόν στον καναπέ μου και ζητώ να μου περιγράψουν τον ελέφαντα στο δωμάτιο. Και έρχονται οι διάφοροι σοφοί, που έχουν την αφή τους, αλλά είναι τυφλωμένοι, ο ένας γιατί εξυπηρετεί αλλότρια συμφέροντα, ο άλλος γιατί η ιδεολογία του δεν τον αφήνει να δει πέρα από τη μύτη του, και κανένας δεν μπορεί να μου περιγράψει τον ελέφαντα. Σύμφωνα με τη γνωστή ιστορία, ο ένας μου περιγράφει το μπούτι του, ο άλλος το δόντι του, ο τρίτος την ουρά του, ο τέταρτος την προβοσκίδα του — άντε να καταλάβω εγώ πώς είναι ο ελέφαντας. 

Καλό και άγιο το απόσπασμα στο #4, αλλά επίσης αν πιστέψουμε ότι για ό,τι συμβαίνει στην Ελλάδα φταίει η παγκόσμια κρίση («μιας κρίσης η οποία στην πραγματικότητα είναι παγκόσμια»), πώς θα βελτιώσουμε τα δικά μας στραβά; Και την παγκόσμια κρίση ολόκληρη να φτιάξουμε, όλοι θα γίνουν ωραίοι, κι εμείς πάλι μέσα στα σκατά θα είμαστε — του ελέφαντα. Ο ένας μάς χαϊδεύει το ένα αφτί, ο άλλος μάς βαράει το άλλο — θα χάσουμε και την ακοή μας στο τέλος.


----------



## Themis (Feb 25, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Αν έχεις προβλήματα επειδή χρωστάς, είναι γιατί δανείστηκες. Τα δάνεια τα πήρες εσύ, άρα εσύ φταις που δεν έκανες καλό κουμάντο. Φταίνε οι διεθνείς συγκυρίες, τα επιτόκια ή δενξερωκιεγωτιάλλο; Όχι, δεν φταίνε. Μπορεί να είναι μέρος του προβλήματος, αλλά αυτός που φταίει είσαι εσύ που δεν τα υπολόγισες.


Δηλώνω υπεύθυνα και εν γνώσει των συνεπειών του νόμου περί ψευδούς δηλώσεως ότι εγώ και η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των φίλων και γνωστών μου ούτε δανειστήκαμε, ούτε χρωστάμε, ούτε δεν υπολογίσαμε, ούτε αγνοούσαμε, ούτε παραλείψαμε σε ανύποπτο χρόνο να πούμε ότι η ρότα του πλεούμενου το οδηγεί στις ξέρες. Θα ήθελα να μου κάνεις τη χάρη να μας εξαιρείς από το ύπουλο πρώτο πληθυντικό "φταίμε", "χρωστάμε" κτλ. Δεν θα γίνουμε όλοι συνένοχοι by default για να μπορούν ανενόχλητοι να διεξάγουν τον πόλεμό τους εκείνοι που τον εξαπέλυσαν (επειδή βέβαια η κρίση είναι κι αυτή μια ευκαιρία). Τώρα, αν π.χ. ο Δαεμάνος τα έτρωγε μαζί τους όλο αυτό τον καιρό και φταίει, χτύπα τον σαν χταπόδι, τι να σου πω εγώ;

Κατά τα άλλα, η μετάθεση της μεταφυσικής από το πρόβλημα των "Ελλήνων" στα προβλήματα της "Ελλάδας" δεν αλλάζει σε τίποτα το πρόβλημά μας. Μεγάλοι άνθρωποι είμαστε, απόψεις αρκετά κατασταλαγμένες έχουμε, δεν χρειάζεται να κλωθογυρίζουμε με στείρο τρόπο σε τόσο γενικά θέματα. Επειδή ακριβώς στη Λεξιλογία επικρατούν συντριπτικά οι καλές προθέσεις, η συζήτηση είναι πάντα παραγωγικότερη όταν αφορά ειδικότερα ζητήματα. Κατά τα άλλα, άλλοι ενοχλούνται περισσότερο από τον θόρυβο που κάνουν όσοι διαμαρτύρονται για τη ζωή και το μέλλον που έχασαν και άλλοι ενοχλούνται περισσότερο από την αφαίμαξη της ζωής και του μέλλοντος, τι να κάνουμε;


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 25, 2012)

Κι εγώ είμαι 29, άρα αν πρέπει κανείς να διαμαρτύρεται είναι η δική μου γενιά, που δεν πρόλαβε να κατασταλάξει, δεν ήταν μέρος του προβλήματος, γιατί δεν είχε προλάβει ούτε να ξοδέψει ούτε να κυβερνήσει και δεν είχε προετοιμαστεί να ζήσει αυτό που ζει.

Τον ξένο όμως, δεν τον ενδιαφέρει αν φταίω εγώ προσωπικά ή εσύ προσωπικά. Οι Έλληνες φταίνε. Όπως είπα και πιο πάνω, αυτό δεν είναι ίδιο με το "όλοι οι Έλληνες φταίνε". Ωστόσο αυτοί που φταίνε είναι οι Έλληνες· ούτε το πολιτικό σύστημα από μόνο του ούτε μερικά άτομα, μεμονωμένα. Και δεν ξέρω αν εσένα όλοι σου οι γνωστοί -ή τέλος πάντων η πλειοψηφία τους- είναι αθώοι, όμως εγώ ξέρω πάρα πολύ κόσμο που φταίει. Ξέρω κομμώτριες που δεν πλήρωναν φόρους, γιατρούς που δεν πλήρωναν φόρους, οικογένειες που δανείζονταν αλόγιστα χωρίς να έχουν να αποπληρώσουν, δημόσιους υπαλλήλους που ήταν αντιπαραγωγικοί, μαλακισμένα που έκαναν φθορές σε δημόσια περιουσία και οι γονείς τους δεν πλήρωσαν ποτέ και ένα σωρό άλλα πράγματα που σαφέστατα είναι μέρος του προβλήματος. Δεν χρειάζεται να έχεις υπεξαιρέσει εκατομμύρια ευρώ για να φταις. Μπορεί να έχεις κάνει πολύ πιο αθώα πράγματα, αλλά 1 εκατομμύριο αθώα πράγματα είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο βάθος από 1 λαμόγιο. 1000 ευρώ επιβάρυνση, στα οικονομικά του κράτους, εφάπαξ, από ένα εκατομμύριο άτομα, ίσον 1 δισεκατομμύριο ευρώ.

Άρα, ναι, οι Έλληνες φταίνε. Όχι όλοι οι Έλληνες, προφανώς, αλλά πάντως οι Έλληνες* κι όχι η Ελλάδα, σαν μεταφυσική οντότητα.


* ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό τους, άμεσα κι έμμεσα. Έμμεσα, με την νοοτροπία, που είναι βέβαιο ότι θα γεννήσει νέα κρούσματα. Π.χ. η δασκάλα μου στην δευτέρα δημοτικού μπορεί να μην έκλεψε ούτε δεκάρα από το κράτος και να ήταν παραγωγική -που δεν ήταν- αλλά όταν πρόβαλλε την ιδέα ότι οι Έλληνες είμαστε μεγάλοι και τρανοί και όλοι πρέπει να μας κάνουν τεμενάδες γιατί είμαστε απόγονοι του Σωκράτη, του Πλάτωνα, του Αρχιμήδη και του Ήρωνα**, ήταν δεδομένο ότι αυτό θα βγάλει *κάποιους* πολίτες με υπερεγώ, αντιπαραγωγικούς, υπερόπτες, τεμπέληδες, κλέφτες και παρτάκηδες.


** κανείς ποτέ δεν είναι απόγονος των δούλων της αρχαίας Ελλάδας, όλοι είμαστε απόγονοι του Λεωνίδα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2012)

Τα λες κι εσύ, Ελλ, λίγο σαν τον Εγγλέζο δικαστή που ισχυριζόταν ότι δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει βιασμός όσο μια γυναίκα με τα φουστάνια σηκωμένα μπορεί να τρέξει πιο γρήγορα από έναν άνδρα με τα πανταλόνια κατεβασμένα.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 25, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ξέρω κομμώτριες που δεν πλήρωναν φόρους, γιατρούς που δεν πλήρωναν φόρους...


Για να μη λέει κανένας ότι κακολογούμε μόνο τους άλλους επαγγελματίες, ας αναφέρουμε και το σινάφι μας, και ας θυμηθούμε πόσοι από εμάς/τους γνωστούς μας/τους φίλους μας φοροδιαφεύγουμε/φοροδιαφεύγουν. Μπορεί να μην κρύβει εκατομμύρια ευρώ ο καθένας, αλλά μερικές χιλιαδούλες ευρώ άνετα. Όταν όλοι φωνάζουν "πιάστε τη φοροδιαφυγή", πάντα εννοούν "πιάστε τους άλλους, όχι εμένα" ή "πιάστε πρώτα τους άλλους που κάνουν μεγαλύτερη φοροδιαφυγή από εμένα". Ξέρω εκπαιδευτικούς που ωρύονται "πιάστε τους φοροφυγάδες, αντί να μας επιβάλλετε μείωση μισθών", αλλά έχουν χτίσει σπίτια με τα μαύρα λεφτά των ιδιαίτερων μαθημάτων, τα οποία κατά περίεργο τρόπο τα ξεχνάνε την ώρα που τα λένε αυτά, και οι συνομιλητές είναι αρκετά ευγενικοί και δεν τους τα θυμίζουν. Αλλά ακόμα και ο μισθωτός που δεν μπορεί να κρύψει εισοδήματα συμβάλλει με τον τρόπο του στη φοροδιαφυγή όταν ντρέπεται ή φοβάται ή απλά αδιαφορεί να ζητήσει απόδειξη από τον γιατρό ή οποιονδήποτε άλλον επαγγελματία.


----------



## SBE (Feb 25, 2012)

:) Διαβάζω μέχρι στιγμής δέκα μηνύματα που έχουν προηγηθεί στο νήμα αυτό και δεν έχω καταλάβει τελικά για ποιο πράμα φταίνε οι Έλληνες;


----------



## SBE (Feb 25, 2012)

Και για να απαντήσω πιο σοβαρά, εγώ έχω αντιληφθεί εδώ και λίγο καιρό, μετά τα Χριστούγεννα δηλαδή, μια στροφή στα διεθνή ΜΜΕ στο ζήτημα της Ελλάδας. Όλοι τώρα μας λυπούνται, ενώ πρώτα μας κατηγορούσαν. 

Το καλύτερο αυτού του είδους το είχα διαβάσει στη Γκάρντιαν την περασμένη εβδομάδα. Κάτω από ένα άρθρο για την Ελλάδα κάποιος είχε γράψει: το άρθρο αυτό έχει αναρτηθεί εδώ και δυο ώρες και ακόμα δεν εμφανίστηκε κανένας να μας πει ότι φταίνε οι Έλληνες επειδή είναι τεμπέληδες, είναι απατεώνες, είναι ανοργάνωτοι και καλά παθαίνουν. Πού πήγατε ορέ;
(η τελευταία φράση σε ελεύθερη αποδοση)

Όπως έχω πει το πρόβλημά μας δεν είναι ποιος φταίει αλλά το ότι με το να ασχολούμαστε με το τις πταίει δεν ασχολούμαστε με το πώς λύνουμε το πρόβλημα. Αυτό παρεμπιπτόντως είναι παλαιόθεν γνωστό ελάττωμα των Ελλήνων γιατί είναι πιο εύκολη λύση (ορίστε, κάνω κι εγώ γενικεύσεις).  Αυτό που με ενοχλεί δεν είναι τόσο οι ξένοι που μας τα σούρνουν, αν ήθελα έβρισκα κι εγώ ράμματα για τη γούνα του καθενός γιατί καμιά χώρα δεν είναι τέλεια. Πιο πολύ με ενοχλεί που υπάρχουν Έλληνες που είναι πολύ πρόθυμοι να τα σούρουν στους συμπατριώτες τους, διαχωρίζοντας τη θέση τους λες και μόνο αυτοί ζούσαν σε κάποιο παράλληλο σύμπαν. Κι αυτό περιλαμβάνει και ορισμένους από τους δέκα προλαλήσαντες. 
Χτες μίλαγα με κάτι Έλληνες γνωστούς μου που επειδή οι ίδιοι ζουν εκτός Ελλάδας όλα στην Ελλάδα τους βρωμάνε και τώρα με την κρίση δικαιώθηκαν, ότι καλώς τους βρωμάγανε δηλαδή. Και είπαμε σε μια φάση πως οι Έλληνες γυρνάνε από τη δουλειά στις τρεις και πέφτουν για ύπνο μέχρι τις οχτώ. Και αρχίσανε ολόκληρο βρισίδι για τον απογευματινό ύπνο, ότι αυτή η νοοτροπία φταίει για τα κακά της χώρας. Τους λέω ρε παιδιά, αφού εκείνη την ώρα έχουν σχολάσει, τι σημασία έχει τι κάνουν; Όχι, φταίνε γιατί κοιμούνται σε ώρα μη-εργασίας. Σωστά, ενώ αν αντί να κοιμούνται έκαναν ό,τι κι ο άεργος διάβολος η Ελλάδα δεν θα είχε οικονομικό πρόβλημα (θα ήταν ίσως παράδεισος του πορνοτουρισμού:devil:). 

Εγώ λοιπόν δε διαχωρίζω τη θέση μου. Έχω κλέψει την εφορία.:blush:
Έχω επωφεληθεί από τρύπες και παραθυράκια για να κάνω τη δουλειά μου εις βάρος άλλων.:scared:
Έχω πάρει χρήματα που δεν τα δικαιούμαι. 
Έχω κάνει ψευδείς δηλώσεις. 
Έχω κλέψει στο ζύγι, στη σούμα και στο λογαριασμό. 
Έχω ζητήσει ρουσφέτι. 
Έχω βγάλει λεφτά στο εξωτερικό.
Έχω προσλάβει κόσμο στη μαύρη. :huh:
Έχω δουλέψει στη μαύρη.:s
Έχω σπαταλήσει χρηματοδότηση της ΕΕ. 
*ΕΧΩ ΚΟΙΜΗΘΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ!*

Κι αυτό που δεν έχω κάνει: δεν έχω δώσει φακελάκι γιατί όλα γίνονται ακριβώς το ίδιο και χωρίς αυτό. Δεν κατηγορώ όμως αυτούς που δίνουν, έτσι νομίζουν ότι βοηθούνται.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 25, 2012)

Εγώ θα το πω κι ας θεωρηθεί υπεροψία. Δεν φταίω. Δεν αισθάνομαι ότι φταίω. Κι από την στιγμή που δεν φταίω, έχω κάθε δικαίωμα να κράζω αυτούς που φταίνε, γιατί μού στέρησαν το δικαίωμα να ζω σε ένα αξιοκρατικό κράτος, έχοντας μια φυσιολογική δουλειά και μια φυσιολογική ζωή. Και δεν είμαι άτομο που ζητάει πολλά. Ούτε τα λεφτά με ενδιαφέρουν ούτε οι πολυτέλειες. Ίσως δεν πρόλαβα να φταίξω. Ίσως να έφταιγα αν προλάβαινα ίσως και όχι. Όσες ευκαιρίες είχα να φταίξω, τις έριξα στον γιαλό. Όταν έμπαινα σε λεωφορείο που είχε τόσο κόσμο που δεν έφτανα το ακυρωτικό μηχάνημα, έσκιζα και πετούσα το εισιτήριο, βγαίνοντας. Με είπαν μαλάκα γι' αυτό, γιατί προφανώς αυτό είναι τιμιότητα σε βαθμό μαλακίας. Όταν ήμουν σιτιστής στον στρατό, καθόμουν τόσες ώρες στο γραφείο που μια νύχτα κατέρρευσα από υπερκόπωση. Όταν με πήγαν στο νοσοκομείο, με κράτησαν μια μέρα και ο γιατρός μού έδωσε 5ημερη άδεια. Την αρνήθηκα, γιατί η μονάδα δεν είχε άλλον σιτιστή και δεν ήθελα να επιβαρύνω τον ανθυπασπιστή του γραφείου, ο οποίος ήταν ο μόνος άνθρωπος του στρατοπέδου. Ο γιατρός με είπε μαλάκα -ναι, ο γιατρός μού είπε "είσαι μαλάκας".

Αν οι Έλληνες φταίνε, είναι γιατί είναι αυτή η νοοτροπία τους. Που τον φιλότιμο -την λέξη που υποτίθεται ότι υπάρχει μόνο στα ελληνικά- τον θεωρούν κορόιδο-μαλάκα. Ο λόγος που η Ελλάδα είναι στο χείλος του γκρεμού, είναι γιατί θεωρούσε αφύσικα όλα αυτά που έκανα και με ονόμαζε μαλάκα.

Δεν χαίρομαι και δεν αισθάνομαι ότι δικαιώθηκα. Το δίκαιο θα ήταν να μπορούσα να ζω στην ησυχία μου, στην χώρα που γεννήθηκα. Δεν θέλω δίκιο. Το δίκιο δεν είναι ούτε συγγενής μου ούτε φίλος μου· ούτε χώμα ούτε πατρίδα· ούτε αστείο ούτε μ' αγαπάει. Οι Γερμανοί πάντως δεν φταίνε.


----------



## SBE (Feb 25, 2012)

Εντάξει, εσύ κι άλλα δέκα εκατομμύρια δεν φταίτε, εγώ φτάιω για όλα.
Και είμαι και αφιλότιμη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 25, 2012)

Είπα... δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν με πιστεύει κανείς, αλλά ήθελα να το πω. Κι ούτε είπα ότι φταις εσύ μόνο ούτε καν είπα ότι φταις εσύ. Δεν σε ξέρω και προσωπικά. Αλλά στο ερώτημα αν φταίνε οι Έλληνες ή όχι, η απάντηση για μένα είναι σαφής, για όλα όσα εξιστόρησα. Ούτε καν λέω ότι μόνο εγώ δεν φταίω. Κι ούτε ότι έκανα όσα έκανα για να έχω το δικαίωμα να βγάζω την ουρά μου απέξω. Αν έφταιγα θα το ομολογούσα. Εξάλλου, όπως θα έπρεπε να μαρτυρά η υπογραφή μου, δεν έχω πρόβλημα με την αυτοκριτική.


----------

